# Is Dana White a Billionaire?



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

Just watched some vlogs of Dana and his house is ballin. Got huge spider paintings, high walls, pimp deagles..wouldnt be surprised if he sprinkles diamonds on his dinasour eggs because it makes his dookie twinkle baby! Anyway, does anyone know how rich this entrepeneuring bastard is?
PS: THAT S*** IS BALLA!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well recently I believe some company who held 10% shares in UFC sold their lot for 10 billion. And I know Dana ownes a few % shares himself. So yes


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Most likely he is, he owns a part of the company...and the company itself is a billion dollar+ company.

Btw, got a good laugh from this topic. How I miss Dave Chappelle, nothing will ever top his show.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

there was a interview not long ago where he said he regularly blows half a mil at the tables in vegas.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> Well recently I believe some company who held 10% shares in UFC sold their lot for 10 billion. And I know Dana ownes a few % shares himself. So yes


If that's the case, then Dana is filthy rich. I'm not sure, but i think Dana owns 9% of the UFC.


----------



## feelgood (Jun 9, 2010)

As far as I know Dana White owns 9%, FLASH Entertainment (Abu Dhabi) owns 10%, and each of the Ferttitas own 40.5%. Or something close to that anyway. 

But uh, I don't think Dana White is a billionaire. The Fertittas are barely billionaires (I don't mean that as a bad thing lol) and they definitely have more than Dana does. That's not to say that he isn't as rich as ass, cuz I have a feeling his doodie does have a little sparklesparkle in it. 

Source: http://finance.yahoo.com/career-wor...billionaires-in-america?mod=career-leadership


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Dana owns 9% of Zuffa LLC, not just the UFC.

Gawd if 10% was sold for a reported 10bn, and Zuffa bought the UFC for 2 million in 2001.. that be some serious growth :O


----------



## ultimategohan (Oct 11, 2010)

They've turned down many offers before for the UFC well into ten figures, so you better believe Dana White was rolling the in cash after Flash Entertainment bought 10% of their shares.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Can.Opener said:


> Dana owns 9% of Zuffa LLC, not just the UFC.
> 
> Gawd if 10% was sold for a reported 10bn, and Zuffa bought the UFC for 2 million in 2001.. that be some serious growth :O


I thought it was bought for 1? I could be wrong..


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Believe that's right. 
Lorenzo - 40.5%
Frank - 40.5%
Dana - 9%
Flash - 10%

The worth is on paper and profit potential. Fertittas aren't on the Forbes list, but they're close to billionares with all their assets combined. The big players are Sheldon Adelson ($14.7 billion) and Steve Wynn ($3.9 now down to $1.5 billion) in the casino business. Station casinos is a losing venture so you could say UFC has subsidized their losses so to speak, but it was through their initial seed money from Station Casino that afforded them this opportunity of a lifetime. 

Realistically I'd peg Dana White at $50 million, with his shares easily in the hundreds of millions as of right now. It's private so it's not worth as much compared to if it were trading on the open market. Doubt they'll ever go public unless they're hurting for cash otherwise they'll have too many regulations, shareholders to appease, and it'll just be bought out by some corporate raiders (Icahn, Google, Rupert Murdoch) who wants to cash in the MMA craze then dismantle it and sell it. 

As much as you guys may love to hate em Dana White is the SINGLE driving force of this machine. It's crazy. 



feelgood said:


> As far as I know Dana White owns 9%, FLASH Entertainment (Abu Dhabi) owns 10%, and each of the Ferttitas own 40.5%. Or something close to that anyway.
> 
> But uh, I don't think Dana White is a billionaire. The Fertittas are barely billionaires (I don't mean that as a bad thing lol) and they definitely have more than Dana does. That's not to say that he isn't as rich as ass, cuz I have a feeling his doodie does have a little sparklesparkle in it.
> 
> Source: http://finance.yahoo.com/career-wor...billionaires-in-america?mod=career-leadership


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

The worth of Dana White's assets easily surpasses a billion $. But it's not like he simply has access to a billion dollars at any time.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

whoa, was expecting some half assed responses, but got me real good info from this thread. Thread WIN!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

In terms of equity, with Zuffa (under)valued at $1.25 billion, under private ownership. And White owning 9%, in equity that makes him a $100 millionaire + in equity, add his multi-million dollar salary and whatever other assets he owns. So, at the very least his net worth in equity is over $100,000,000 (a discounted $100,000,000).. and then some for whatever other income sources he has.

I'm sure Flash paid a pretty big premium for their little stake.

IF Zuffa were to public, given the UFC's growth - it's would get gobbled up by investors worldwide, and have a ridiculous P/E AT LEAST $10 billion+. Instant large cap status, in ETFs, mutual funds, hedge fund holdings, derivative markets, etc.

An IPO of the company could garner multiple times that $1.25 billion potential for White to become a potential billionaire. But would also require full public disclosure of all their wheelings and dealings - i'm sure they don't want that.

http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NYSE:WWE - a failing company worth $1 billion+. Declining profits, revenues, increasing liablities, giving out junk bond level dividends. The WWE is an awful, failing firm that I wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole.

Biotechs (that aren't profitable, but show potential) shoot up 10X quite often when they go public.

If a company with marginal profits, but decent growth like Facebook were to go public--- their value would be 10X bank valuations.

If they went public, Zuffa would be worth well in to the 10s of billions, making White a billionaire (diluting say 25% of the company to the markets).

Just about all companies exit strategy for their founders is to go public at it's peak - and cash in big time. I don't see Zuffa being any different. I think it's only a matter of timing. 

***

If Zuffa has an IPO and is on the market...White's probably somewhere in the $100 millions right now, but would likely become a billionaire overnight if (and when) Zuffa goes public. Add in current rampant dollar devaluation, international money inflow especially from sound economies (not the U.S). 

***

I was a shareholder in Sohu, Inc (massive Chinese Intenet/gaming and media provider) and and a put holder (on 2 year leaps) and sold at strike price $60 because I saw value early in the year, made an easy 28%. I listened to their conference calls and (as I expected they beat earnings estimates), but during the last conference call they made a direct reference to their deal with UFC as one reason for their higher than expected earnings. 

I don't know about Russia, but UFC is probably making mad profit from the BRIC countries, coming in rapidly appreciating currencies against the dollar - Australia, SE Asia and agains BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India, China) --- the world's sound economies. Although their primary income at the moment, i'd imagine is the PPVs/broadcast deals with failing economies like the US, UK and Euro-zone, still dollars.

He can be a billionare, it's just when Zuffa is ready to go public. Just timing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Believe that's right.
> *Lorenzo - 40.5%
> Frank - 40.5%
> Dana - 9%
> ...


how does that make sense thats 110% of the company instead of 100


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> how does that make sense thats 110% of the company instead of 100


40.5 + 40.5 = 81
81 + 9 = 90
90 + 10 = 100


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> 40.5 + 40.5 = 81
> 81 + 9 = 90
> 90 + 10 = 100


my badness i got confuse with 45.5


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice analysis. Google finances is actually pretty informative. Pinksheets is pretty neat. I studied Elite's charts and found that most MMA organizations were in the hole.
- Elite - negative $50 million
- Bodog - negative $45 million
- Affliction - major negatives

It's not surprising they're all defunct now along with IFL, WFA (select assets bought out by Zuffa), PRIDE (bought out by Zuffa), and many others. Then...you have Zuffa which is completely RAKING in the CAKE. It's nice to be on team Zuffa. 

Are you a day trader MR. Objective. 



MrObjective said:


> In terms of equity, with Zuffa (under)valued at $1.25 billion, under private ownership. And White owning 9%, in equity that makes him a $100,000+ millionaire in equity, add his multi-million dollar salary and whatever other assets he owns. So, at the very least his net worth in equity is over $100,000 (a discounted $100,000).. and then some for whatever other income sources he has.
> 
> I'm sure Flash paid a pretty big premium for their little stake.
> 
> ...


Frank and Lorenzo took a 4.5 cut each and Dana only 1%. It's amazing the intrinsic value of each point. 



UFC_OWNS said:


> how does that make sense thats 110% of the company instead of 100


Overall great thread. I got a kick out of trying to figure out Dana's finances.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i wish i was rich...... oh well at least i dont live in americas economy


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

The Fertittas are on Forbes:

http://www.forbes.com/profile/lorenzo-fertitta

http://www.forbes.com/profile/frank-fertitta

Dana isn't. He's not a billionaire, at least officially.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Nice analysis. Google finances is actually pretty informative. Pinksheets is pretty neat. I studied Elite's charts and found that most MMA organizations were in the hole.
> - Elite - negative $50 million
> - Bodog - negative $45 million
> - Affliction - major negatives
> ...





Im a self-directed investor, but not a day trader. I have my I think I know everything mentality and read seekingalpha.com articles. I don't subscribe to cable/satellite and have CNBC/Bloomberg/Filipino Finance cheerleader garbage, thank god. I learned my lesson on say trading, watching streaming quotes a while ago, I have some small change in sports, just MMA now to make it more interesting - $50 each on Condit, Tito and Akiyama as underdogs. I'm a daytrader with small money on sportsbook.com, which I don't even know how to withdraw and with my VBOOKIE account . 

I'm not a day trader, I've held my buy and holds for a while - a Silver bullion trust, Agribusiness ETF, a domestic China fund, SE Asia (ex-Japan) Index ETF, and a SE Asia currency trust. I'm making money as the dollar fades, as the Chinese decide controlled manner, and have a portfolio ready if the quantitative easing ponzi scheme ends or or the US treasury bubble just pops and Chinese/Mid-East currencys let their currencies float...and the dollar crashes. My portfolio has yet to reach bubble status, even in a market crash. I expect QE II if the market mobs want to call it that to advance my holdings across the board.

I occasionally play with a a small part of my portfolio with long term options or an equity on a firm or two that I see as undervalued, solid growth, low P/Es (like SOHU), as I see them. But I put in big spread stop losses and sell limits - typically requiring months and multiple quarters to hit a mark. That's not day trading.

Though, if I was a day trader this last year, i'd be a hell of a lot richer.

***



> "Frank and Lorenzo took a 4.5 cut each and Dana only 1%. It's amazing the intrinsic value of each point."


What? 

"On January 12, 2010, Zuffa sold a minority interest in the company to Flash Entertainment. The company announced the completion of a deal in which a 10-percent interest in the company to the Abu Dhabi government-owned Flash Entertainment. With the sale, company ownership would be 40.5 percent held by Lorenzo Fertitta, the company’s CEO and Chairman, 40.5 percent held by his older brother, Frank Fertitta III, 10 percent by Flash Entertainment and 9 percent by Dana White. Flash Entertainment was formed in 2008 by the Abu Dhabi government’s Executive Affairs Authority."


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Im a self-directed investor, but not a day trader. I have my I think I know everything mentality and read seekingalpha.com articles. I don't subscribe to cable/satellite and have CNBC/Bloomberg/Filipino Finance cheerleader garbage, thank god. I learned my lesson on say trading, watching streaming quotes a while ago, I have some small change in sports, just MMA now to make it more interesting - $50 each on Condit, Tito and Akiyama as underdogs. I'm a daytrader with small money on sportsbook.com, which I don't even know how to withdraw and with my VBOOKIE account .
> 
> I'm not a day trader, I've held my buy and holds for a while - a Silver bullion trust, Agribusiness ETF, a domestic China fund, SE Asia (ex-Japan) Index ETF, and a SE Asia currency trust. I'm making money as the dollar fades, as the Chinese decide controlled manner, and have a portfolio ready if the quantitative easing ponzi scheme ends or or the US treasury bubble just pops and Chinese/Mid-East currencys let their currencies float...and the dollar crashes. My portfolio has yet to reach bubble status, even in a market crash. I expect QE II if the market mobs want to call it that to advance my holdings across the board.
> 
> ...


your a smart lad, i wish i knew all this business stuff, or i wish i knew as much as gordan gecko:thumb02:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd say on paper he's a billionaire, but not in the banks. Most of his value would be tied up in assets.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No..he is NOT!
The UFC is worth about $2 billion.
Forbes made a story about the UFC.

great article here: http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2008/0505/080.html


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Lorenzo makes the forbes list as being worth about $1 billion and thats with owning 40.5% of the company. So I would say Dana is not a billionaire yet but he's rich as hell.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i wish i was rich...... oh well at least i dont live in americas economy


Ohhhh zinger! Hard to disagree though, Southern California especially, is BS expensive. For what we pay in rent you can pay a mortgage in other states, we're lame :confused05:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

double post, sorry


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

So let me get this straight , Dana is richer than the fighters who make the UFC ? sounds fair.............


No wonder Floyd and Pacman laugh off MMA every time its mentioned to them , the promoter works for them not the other way round.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> So let me get this straight , Dana is richer than the fighters who make the UFC ? sounds fair.............
> 
> 
> No wonder Floyd and Pacman laugh off MMA every time its mentioned to them , the promoter works for them not the other way round.


The employer generally makes more then his employees and Dana created the UFC stage and advocated for years for MMA to gain the respect & credibility as a sport, which now allow the fighters to have national exposure, endoresements and celebrity.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

no, he isnt.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> The employer generally makes more then his employees and Dana created the UFC stage and advocated for years for MMA to gain the respect & credibility as a sport, which now allow the fighters to have national exposure, endoresements and celebrity.


The UFC was created by Rorion Gracie and Art Davie who then sold it to Bob Meyrowitz 1993 8 years before Zuffa were even in the picture. 

Dana had a great bench mark from then on and just carried on the way the UFC would have headed anyway. 

The UFC is one of the very few orgs in sport in which the product I.E players get paid the least


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Dana wants to be a billionaire, so frickin' bad.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Dana wants to be a billionaire, so frickin' bad.


...buy all the fighters he doesn't have...
uuuhh uuhhhhh.....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> The UFC was created by Rorion Gracie and Art Davie who then sold it to Bob Meyrowitz 1993 8 years before Zuffa were even in the picture.
> 
> Dana had a great bench mark from then on and just carried on the way the UFC would have headed anyway.
> 
> The UFC is one of the very few orgs in sport in which the product I.E players get paid the least


I uderstand Dana is not the "creator" of the UFC, but without his efforts to attempt to market the UFC as a sport, and not the once perceived, inhumane cockfights, there'd be no mainstream exposure, acceptance, therefore, flow of money for the fighters. 

Businesses don't just "go ahead" inherently without effort or we'd have many more millinaires then there are. UFC was a failing business that was reversed into success. Strikeforece is riding on the coat tails on what Dana and the UFC has done, yet they are certainly no UFC as a business function AND they have "the best fighter in the world." 

Of course Dana maks more then the fighters. Even if Dana is middle management at best in your eyes, middle management still out earns its floor workers. Where is the confusion in that?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Zuffa's estimated value is approx. $1 billion. Dana owns 9% of Zuffa. You do the math.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-businessmen/ceos/dana-white-net-worth/

That site says his estimated worth is $150,000,000.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dana's got that dollar, who cares *how* rich he is.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

VolcomX311 said:


> I uderstand Dana is not the "creator" of the UFC, but without his efforts to attempt to market the UFC as a sport, and not the once perceived, inhumane cockfights, there'd be no mainstream exposure, acceptance, therefore, flow of money for the fighters.
> 
> Businesses don't just "go ahead" inherently without effort or we'd have many more millinaires then there are. UFC was a failing business that was reversed into success. Strikeforece is riding on the coat tails on what Dana and the UFC has done, yet they are certainly no UFC as a business function AND they have "the best fighter in the world."
> 
> Of course Dana maks more then the fighters. Even if Dana is middle management at best in your eyes, middle management still out earns its floor workers. Where is the confusion in that?



Its weird that you dont understands how things work in a sport. Your comparing mc donalds to the UFC basically. Compare the NBA to the UFC and you will get a more realistic scenario.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I uderstand Dana is not the "creator" of the UFC, but without his efforts to attempt to market the UFC as a sport, and not the once perceived, inhumane cockfights, there'd be no mainstream exposure, acceptance, therefore, flow of money for the fighters.
> 
> Businesses don't just "go ahead" inherently without effort or we'd have many more millinaires then there are. UFC was a failing business that was reversed into success. Strikeforece is riding on the coat tails on what Dana and the UFC has done, yet they are certainly no UFC as a business function AND they have "the best fighter in the world."
> 
> Of course Dana maks more then the fighters. Even if Dana is middle management at best in your eyes, middle management still out earns its floor workers. Where is the confusion in that?


The fight business is no ordinary business , in boxing promoters earn less than the fighters thats the way it should be. Dana took over in 2001 before he did Tito Vs Evan tanner were fighting thats pretty legit and certainly past the human cokc fighting image. 

Its like me taking over Microsoft they still going to continue to make money.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lorenzo Fertitta was just named on Forbes list of youngest billionaires with a net worth of about a billion so Dana is definitely not a billionaire.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

dario03 said:


> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-businessmen/ceos/dana-white-net-worth/
> 
> That site says his estimated worth is $150,000,000.


Sound about right, he's still an IPO away from billionaire status.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Sound about right, he's still an IPO away from billionaire status.


True...

But lets be realistic. After 150million, more money wouldnt really allow you to buy any more things... it would just be there to be there basically lol


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Whew, that's a lot of hookers and blow...


----------

